# Friday Night on the gulf



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Ran down to ft. Morgan via ICW to catch bait then headed to spot number one (public numbers) first fish in boat 19 lbs. 2nd fish 22 lbs. then put a 18, 17 , 15 and some smaller ones on ice . Nice and cool that night with no boat traffic problems , headed to orange beach and pulled into the lift around mid night, ran about 76 miles . Great night and some great fights with some disappointing break offs . May fish at night more often


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Some whoppers!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Night fishing is always a lot of fun. Seems to bring the bigger ones out and no Triggers! Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Sows!


----------

